# Il state exam tips



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everybody I took the journeyman exam for Chicago twice and failed both times with a 60 and 62, math us not my strongest point. I registered for the state exam and ordered the state code book and am also looking into sat prep courses at the plumbing consultants in crystal lake. Any tips on preparing for the test? Thank You.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The state exam is harder than the Chicago exam.


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

I highly doubt that as the Chicago license is much stronger than the state license, and if you have a Chicago license you can obtain the state license without taking there exam, this is also true with obtaining licenses in many other states outside if Il.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Plumberic said:


> I highly doubt that as the Chicago license is much stronger than the state license, and if you have a Chicago license you can obtain the state license without taking there exam, this is also true with obtaining licenses in many other states outside if Il.


Havnt seen a really good intro from you...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You bought your books after you failed. Twice. I wouldn't admit to that or my grades on open forum. Math isn't your strong point ?? That's all we use man. Grammar is my weak point. Lol 
I think reading is ur weak point too. You missed the sign on the way in asking for newbies to post an intro !!!!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

What made you think you would do better the second time you tested?
Not trying to be a jerk to you but why do you feel you were qualified to take the test?
Do you think the books and prep courses are for the rest of us who don't measure up?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HSI said:


> What made you think you would do better the second time you tested?
> Not trying to be a jerk to you but why do you feel you were qualified to take the test?
> Do you think the books and prep courses are for the rest of us who don't measure up?


He took the test TWICE and now asking for the state plumbing code book...blonk!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> He took the test TWICE and now asking for the state plumbing code book...blonk!


Idk rj. Should we help him after he post an intro. I don't want that to rubb off on me !!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk rj. Should we help him after he post an intro. I don't want that to rubb off on me !!!


He did post a intro but not a good one.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems to me that KNOWING the code you're being tested on would be the first step towards taking the test. This is why every state should be like WI. Here you need an apprenticeship, and have required number of hours of schooling. I can't see how any state can just let whichever joker write the test without the mandatory instruction. We aren't exactly doing brain surgery but we aren't sweeping floors or flipping burgers either.

People can get sick or die if we screw up or ruin someone's home or building. You'd think you would want the guy doing it to be licensed, and have that license mean something by having required instruction. I think someone needs to post up that Wendy's picture on this thread, it's appropriate.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Mark Plumberic said:


> Hi everybody I took the journeyman exam for Chicago twice and failed both times with a 60 and 62, math us not my strongest point. I registered for the state exam and ordered the state code book and am also looking into sat prep courses at the plumbing consultants in crystal lake. Any tips on preparing for the test? Thank You.


Hmmm, you stated that you sck in math and you are using that as an excuse for failing the test..... why don't you tell us what preparation YOU took before taking the test the first time around!! cause I'm finding it very hard that the test had more than 20 math questions. At the end of the day if you don't get your math together you could kiss your dreams of being a License Journeyman Plumber goodbye. 

In my opinion, i wouldn't sign up for any exam until your score improves by taking the writen/practical Mock-up Test. With that being said im talking about 80 or greater!!

Tell Rick Sperando Richie says Hi:thumbup:

http://www.illinoisplumbingconsultants.com/


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sincerely sorry my intro was not sufficient enough for some of you. I purchased the state code book because I am now planning on taking the state test and are some different codes different than the city. There are 4 math questions on the Chicago test that account for 20% of you're test. During my 4 year apprenticeship I worked for a union company doing all new construction plumbing. I also got my plumbing diploma from taking a 6 month course from Dawson Tech University. Since my apprentice I have been doing only Plumbing Repair work for myself since new construction has slowed down. Maybe this can help explain a little better my situation.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbing diploma ?? Never heard of that. So you have a city endorsed plumbing license from Chicago ?? And now a masters or contractors ??


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol yea its more i
Of a certification than a diploma, city endorsed apprentice license.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Then you say you work on your own. So it's illegal. Your not a j man or master or have a contractor license or insurance This all doesn't sit we'll with me or most if the other members !!
We paid our dues and passed our test. The apprentices here on the zone work under j man and master and do it legal. They may side job it some that's ther biz. I did it myself when I started out and learned I could go to prison if I hurt someone and loose my chance at a real career as a licensed plumber !! Here it's a apprentice registration NOT a license !!


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

There's definitely nothing illigal about doing small repairs and sewer rodding that do not require permits. I am fully insured and my foreman who my apprenticeship was beneath fully stands behind any work I do


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Let me as you this, do you have your 055 License??


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Then you say you work on your own. So it's illegal. Your not a j man or master or have a contractor license or insurance This all doesn't sit we'll with me or most if the other members !!
> We paid our dues and passed our test. The apprentices here on the zone work under j man and master and do it legal. They may side job it some that's ther biz. I did it myself when I started out and learned I could go to prison if I hurt someone and loose my chance at a real career as a licensed plumber !! Here it's a apprentice registration NOT a license !!


 
We can see why Mark Plumberic has failed twice and going to fail again!!!!!!!! 

Mark, REREAD YOUR CODE BOOK!! BETTER YET READ THE CITY OF CHICAGO, STATE AND DRAINLAYERS REQUIREMENTS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely use plumbing silicone only when installing sinks. Very good at welding but have yet to use any propress process.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Plumberic said:


> Lol yea its more i
> Of a certification than a diploma, city endorsed apprentice license.


Oh bs, which city endorsed a plum bing diploma? Bedrock matchbook mailorder classes?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Il give you the fact that I don't know your states laws and license rules but here you must work for a company that has a master p rmp and a license if some type after passing a test To do any thing more then drain cleaning you must have a tradesman license and to do any thing on more then a single story house. You must be a j man !!! 
Permit pulled or not doesn't matter any thing done here plumbing wise must be done under these license laws.


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

You know I came here looking for help and not arguements, guess I won't find that here but thanks anyway


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Plumberic said:


> There's definitely nothing illigal about doing small repairs and sewer rodding that do not require permits. I am fully insured and my foreman who my apprenticeship was beneath fully stands behind any work I do


And your foreman doing any help with your TWO tests??? I smell a bs here...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> We can see why Mark Plumberic has failed twice and going to fail again!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mark, REREAD YOUR CODE BOOK!! BETTER YET READ THE CITY OF CHICAGO, STATE AND DRAINLAYERS REQUIREMENTS !!!!!!!!!!


Ur in the same town as him ?? Chicago ?? So tell us. Thers drain cleaner license?? Allows only cleaning drains ?? Then next j man?? To do repairs then you must be a j man ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur in the same town as him ?? Chicago ?? So tell us. Thers drain cleaner license?? Allows only cleaning drains ?? Then next j man?? To do repairs then you must be a j man ??


 Tx Mech.. only in State of Chicago, they have their own drain layer liensce, just recently, the State of Illinois 'forced' the Chicago plumbers to attend the CE classes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mark Plumberic said:


> You know I came here looking for help and not arguements, guess I won't find that here but thanks anyway


U sound like a side jobber. A handy man cuz u didn't pass ur test. If you worked legal then we'd help you pass We will see what the Chicago plumbing laws are. And thanks for staying calm. That's rare sometimes. A bit of a ruse would have been fun tho !!!! Lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Tx Mech.. only in State of Chicago, they have their own drain layer liensce, just recently, the State of Illinois 'forced' the Chicago plumbers to attend the CE classes.


So to do repairs you must be licensed ?? J man ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't live in the State of Chicago and avoid the city like plague, I'm sure there's other here know the rulings..


----------



## Mark Plumberic (Jan 9, 2013)

No point of getting mad when working in such a profitable trade, license or not been doing very good in this recession unlike so many unemployed broke union workers I know with all there licenses. I am confident I will get my license on my first exam in Springfield which will only help increase my profits and be sure to post back then.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Plumberic said:


> No point of getting mad when working in such a profitable trade, license or not been doing very good in this recession unlike so many unemployed broke union workers I know with all there licenses. I am confident I will get my license on my first exam in Springfield which will only help increase my profits and be sure to post back then.


This guy sounds excalty like Jnohs!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Mark Plumberic said:


> No point of getting mad when working in such a profitable trade, license or not been doing very good in this recession unlike so many unemployed broke union workers I know with all there licenses. I am confident I will get my license on my first exam in Springfield which will only help increase my profits and be sure to post back then.


Good luck in Springfield, because they don't give the test there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Good luck in Springfield, because they don't give the test there.


Awww, don't tell him that..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He's a handy hack cuz he can't pass the test. I feel for the family you hurt one day. I wouldn't bother coming back license or not and to disrespect our brothers union or not. Is f up. You failed at the game dont dog them cuz they play by the rules and u fly under the radar. If u wer in txs I'd report you. You not a plumber so don't kid your self !!! Peace out. Ok guys where were we??


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur in the same town as him ?? Chicago ?? So tell us. Thers drain cleaner license?? Allows only cleaning drains ?? Then next j man?? To do repairs then you must be a j man ??


 
*REQUIREMENTS*

*Procedure for Obtaining Permits*
Prior to the start of work, permits are required from the Department of Water Management for the
construction, repair, adjustment, rodding or cleaning of any subsurface structure designed to collect
or transport storm and/or sanitary waste water, either in private property or in the public way. A
Department of Water Management permit must be obtained *ONLY *by a *LICENSED*
*DRAINLAYER*. A licensed Drainlayer is a person possessing a 2004 Sewer and Drain License
issued by the Department of Water Management. Evidence of a current City of Chicago general
business or home repair license and a Department of Transportation Public Way Work License must
be presented at the time of application for a 2004 Drainlayer’s License. (See Appendix, page A-​37).

http://www.cityofchicago.org/dam/city/depts/bldgs/general/Sewers/2005SewerPermitFees.pdf


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He's been sniffed out and BUSTED. Do these guys not realize we have zoners in every state and every major city. Come on here and try and play us for fools. It's a waste of ther time and a bit of fun for me !! Got to take the chantix rage out on someone !! Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

130 thanks for your info. 


This thread is ready to be closed IMHO !!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So to do repairs you must be licensed ?? J man ??


Yes, you must possess a license to be a plumber in the state of IL, or an apprentice license to work as an apprentice, you can't work under someone else's license. If you are doing plumbing work without said license you are working illegally and whoever you are doing the work for need not pay you, there are a ton of Craigslists ad that result in hacks working for free because people know trade licensing law.

Chicago's drain layers license allows non plumbers to install sewer lines outside the building, and to clear blocked sewers, but prohibits them from installing cast iron drain or water main lines.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He's been sniffed out and BUSTED. Do these guys not realize we have zoners in every state and every major city. Come on here and try and play us for fools. It's a waste of ther time and a bit of fun for me !! Got to take the chantix rage out on someone !! Lol


LMAO. You did good


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes, you must possess a license to be a plumber in the state of IL, or an apprentice license to work as an apprentice, you can't work under someone else's license. If you are doing plumbing work without said license you are working illegally and whoever you are doing the work for need not pay you, there are a ton of Craigslists ad that result in hacks working for free because people know trade licensing law.
> 
> Chicago's drain layers license allows non plumbers to install sewer lines outside the building, and to clear blocked sewers, but prohibits them from installing cast iron drain or water main lines.


I figured so. Thanks for clarifying once again


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Who needs a soap with all this to read


----------

